# animals that have been removed from dwa WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976 (MODIFICATION)



## davidjohn (Jul 23, 2011)

WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976 (MODIFICATION)
animals that have been removed from dwa

REMOVED:
Wooley Lemurs 
Squirel Monkey 
Tamerins 
Owl Monkey 
Sloths 
Coatis 
Porcupines 
Capybara 
Kinkajou 
Racoons 
Mangrove Snake 
Sand Snakes 
Emu 
Brazilian Wolf Spider 

and these were added to dwa

ADDED:
Argentine Black Headed snake 
Peruvian Racer 
South Amerucan Green Racer 
Amazon False Viper 
Middle Eastern Thin Tailed Scorpian 
and the Dingo


----------

